# Gluing a pattern to workpiece.



## mr (18 Nov 2007)

Evening all. I'm not a scroller so I could be talking oot me 'at, but I'm presuming that to cut a pattern on a scrollsaw one glues a paper pattern to the wood prior to cutting? If that's the case what sort of glue is used? I imagine it has to be a low tack, easy to remove, non marking type of glue. What about carbon paper? is that another way transferring a pattern to a workpiece? Basically I'm wanting to get complex (ish) patterns onto wood to then cut out (but not on a scroll saw as I say). 

Cheers Mike


----------



## jasonB (18 Nov 2007)

I'm not a scroller but you could use a low tack repositionable spray adhesive such as 3M's Spraymount or the less tacky Remount.

I would avoid carbon paper from a stationers as this contains inks which may be hard to remove from the wood, but you can get transfer paper which has either graphite or coloured powder (red,blue, white & yellow) the brand name that I know is "transtrace"

You should be able to get all these from your local art shop.

Jason


----------



## mr (18 Nov 2007)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2007)

I'm not much of a scroller either, nowadays  , but at least I've done some in the past.

Rather than stick the design directly onto the wood, it might be worth covering the wood in a low-tack masking tape first. Then it wouldn't matter what glue you used to stick the pattern on top. Scrollers often use low-tack masking tape in this way because they find it lubricates the blade whilst cutting, thus extending blade longevity and reducing burns.

Otherwise, the sort of artists repositionable adhesive spray that's available in most stationery stores will suffice.

You could use carbon paper instead but it's not much fun sanding the piece back afterwards to eliminate the lines. Also, as Jason says, if you're tracing a design onto dark wood you'll need to use yellow or white carbon paper. Although it's available through art stores, it's used extensively by tailors so it tends to be cheaper in haberdashers  .

I have heard of people printing mirror images of patterns with a laser printer, laying the printed surface on the wood, then pressing it with a hot iron to transfer the image to the wood. However, I've never tried it myself.

Gill


----------



## jigsue (19 Nov 2007)

There are several ways:

using spraymount straight on wood and on low tack masking tape have already been mentioned (I personally glue them straight on to the wood - they come off with heat from a hairdryer or with a little spirit)

I also use low tack double-sided tape (not the carpet type - it's permanent) I buy mine in bulk from ebay.

Finally, you can glue or tack (nail) the waste areas - you must be careful to ensure that the nail does not go all the way through or is bent back into the wood, so as not to scratch your table.

I have used all of the different methods and, in truth, still use most of them dependant on what I am cutting

Sue


----------



## mr (19 Nov 2007)

jigsue":5npur9x8 said:


> Finally, you can glue or tack (nail) the waste areas - you must be careful to ensure that the nail does not go all the way through or is bent back into the wood, so as not to scratch your table.
> Sue



Scary thought!  Im not sure attaching the pattern to the waste will work as I'm cutting the waste away and so the pattern will move. Off to the art shop later this morning I think to see what they have in the way of low tack tapes and glues, we also have one of , what appears to be the last habadashers in the world in town, so I might pop in there as well to see if they have any of this trans trace stuff.

Thanks again all. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## Gill (19 Nov 2007)

Would I be right in guessing that you're going be doing a spot of relief carving, Mike? If you are and you use low tack masking tape, beware of applying too much pressure to it as you're working. Applying pressure makes the tape grip more strongly and it can be difficult to remove afterwards.

Gill


----------



## mr (19 Nov 2007)

Ah nothing so complex, me being a bear of little brains after all. If I pull off my plan I shall post you a pic but don't get too excited, it's not that stupendous - really  

Cheers Mike


----------



## chef (4 Jan 2008)

Hi all well what I do is use d sided tape and it works well for me , I get mine from poundland ,as it says only £1 for 5 rolls.
_________________chef (brian)----------------------------


----------



## zeb (7 Jan 2008)

i use prit stick when sticking to wood 
i have to make the prodject wet then it slides off easly

zeb


----------



## Gill (7 Jan 2008)

Hi Zeb

Welcome to the forum  .

I use a similar glue stick (Tesco's own brand are cheaper  ) when I'm making compound cuts. Although I prefer to apply a layer of low tack masking tape first, I've had good results relying on the properties of the glue alone for blade lubrication.

I take it you don't experience problems with the wood absorbing water when you wet the pattern to release it?

Gill


----------



## zeb (8 Jan 2008)

i have not 
you need to wet it like you would when rasing the grain on a peace of wood.
i dont use the tape because i dont heve the mony to buy it as i am 15 but i could see the benifit of useing the tape

zeb


----------

